# How long can a chick go without food?



## Bambi (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a 4 day old chick that it’s parents abandoned. I go back to work tomorrow and I want to know how long can the chick go without eating? I’m planning on feeding before I go to work and will come home for lunch. But by the time I come for lunch, the chick will be without food for 4 hours. I don’t want to come home and see that it died. Does anyone know how long they can go w/out food?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At that age they need food every two hours. Three hours would be the max before it gets dehydrated. Any chance you can find a local breeder who can foster the baby to one of it's pairs?


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I echo what Roxy said; I feed my day 1 chicks every hour for the first week, let them go 2 over night. 4 hours is far far too long for that age unfortunately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

